# diamond stitching in lowriders



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone have diamond stitching similar to this:









In their lowriders? I was considering doing this in my caddy but was wondering how it looked on an older vehicle. Most of the examples I've seen are in newer european cars.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks Clean ...


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

BACK IN THE DAY DIAMOND PATTERNS WERE HOT, ME PERSONALLY I THINK IT LOOKS GREAT, JUST DEPENDS ON THE INTERIOR DESIGN AND MATERIAL USED..


----------

